# Need Car Tracker Advise - recommendations??



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

QUESTION: I'm looking at different car trackers. 
Does anyone know if I have to pay a monthly service fee to activate them? I dont want any billing to show up anywhere relating to a tracking device. 

I had left a notepad out by accident of the name of a tracker- I think he found it. Becuase that week, he was looking all through his vehicle, under his hood, under his car. I couldnt help but laugh watching him through the window... (Of course I didnt purchase it yet)...but I blew it becuase it scared him and he'll be just that more careful.... 

So- does anyone have a good device that's not too expensive to suggest? Is there a monthly service / activation fee that I will be billed for?


----------



## Seesaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't have a specific device, but there is no need for a monthly fee. You have two choices, a logger (which you download to a computer post fact) or a live transmitter which updates you real time. The former is cheaper - about £100 for a good one in the UK. Don't know about the USA.

Most tempting are the ones you can send an SMS to which immobilise the car!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I have to give you a pat on the back for making the affair inconvienent and uncomfortable. Even the nook pad was a mistake it had it benifits.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Spark Nano 3.0 GPS Tracking Device | Our Best Selling GPS Tracker


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

I bought a GPS Logger.

There's no monthly fee.

Information downloads to your PC, views routes taken
on google maps... export the file to many formats for your records.

It's really nice and has come in handy.


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

the guy said:


> I have to give you a pat on the back for making the affair inconvienent and uncomfortable. Even the nook pad was a mistake it had it benifits.



Actually - leaving the notepad out was the highlight of the rest of my day. He looked for what seemed like an hour. I said nothing.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The fact that he searched his vehicle for an hour speaks volumes right there.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lordmayhem said:


> The fact that he searched his vehicle for an hour speaks volumes right there.


yep why even go any farther. is he worth saving or do you just need real proof.


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> yep why even go any farther. is he worth saving or do you just need real proof.



I need real proof so he will leave me alone when I leave. He has stocker like personality. Used to follow me to work / harrass me ect. Abuse/control/head games.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a "Trackstick" but it only works when it can "see" the sky directly. I taped it on top of the back seat of my WW's car in a panic before going away for 2 weeks just 10 days after DD but she didn't notice it.

Will the new GPS trackers work even when they are not directly exposed to the sky (through a window)?


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Readytogo said:


> Actually - leaving the notepad out was the highlight of the rest of my day. He looked for what seemed like an hour. I said nothing.


You should walked outside when he gave up after an hour. Beer in your hand, and tell him, "Look harder, bish." Then walk back in.


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> You should walked outside when he gave up after an hour. Beer in your hand, and tell him, "Look harder, bish." Then walk back in.



how'd ya know a beer was in hand....??


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Readytogo said:


> how'd ya know a beer was in hand....??


Heh. Because that's what I would have done. Maybe a beer in each hand, and a big joker-sized grin on my face. Stay strong and keep your badazz attitude going.


----------

